# ProPhoto Studio Setup



## PicturePerfect1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am a college student studying portrait photography, and being a student I have the opportunity to get great prices on ProPhoto light/equip. I am looking to start small with the basics I will need and grow by my senior year so that I have enough equipment for a fully functional professional studio. I am in need of feedback on what prophoto lights/accesories to buy. By this I mean, in your experience what powers will i need. Are 300s sufficient or should I go with the 600s or 1200s, or a mixture. Any feedback would be very helpful. And if it would be helpful to know more about what I will be doing feel free to ask. 

Thank you


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 4, 2007)

Buy the strongest strobes you can afford.  Too much power is never a problem.  Not enough power can be a problem.  If you can only afford 1 light, then just buy one.  You can achieve lots of great results with 1 light and a reflector.  Consider getting a 2x3 softbox if you can (or larger), and possible a silver umbrella.  I'm sure your specific needs will become obvious and lead you to what to buy next.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

I personally don't know anything about ProPhoto...so I can't say anything to that.  I will say that if you plan to have these lights for a long time and use the professionally...the more powerful the better.  You can always turn them down when you don't need the power...but you can't turn them past their max, when you need more power.

As a student, don't you have access to school owned equipment?  It might be a good idea to use the school equipment for a while...until you have a good idea about what you like and don't like about studio lights....then you will have a much better idea about what to buy.


----------



## PicturePerfect1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I do have access to school equipment, but the proPhotos we have are very old and we don't have many modifiers (the stuff we have is kind of "rigged" up) ... I have a set of alien bee lights now and I know I like the look of soft boxes and beauty dishes (not much of a fan of umbrellas) ... I am also interested in maybe using barn doors and/or grids on my background lights to play with those effects (eventually) ... Basically, I am trying to get ideas from other working studios (ie. other profressional's light setups) so that I can have a basis on which to build.. I know I will take my own steps to form and develop my own style, but I would be interested in hearing how other professionals have their studios set up. (I am planning on visiting other area studios to get information, but I would like to broaden my view beyond my area as I'm sure other parts of the country/world have their own lighting trends)


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

If you already have a set of alienbees...do you really need to get something better?  There are plenty of pros using them, I'm sure.  I saw a Photographer profiled on a TV show, a few weeks ago.  She was primarily a maternity photographer and has shot several 'A-list' celebrities.  They showed her working in her studio and I saw that she was using Alienbees.

Paul C Buff, besides allienbees, also sells White Lightning, which is a higher end brand.

I can understand, that you might want to take advantage of a student discount on ProPhoto gear...but if you really don't need to, should you?


----------

